# email verschicken



## oache (28. Apr 2005)

Hallo

ich möchte gerne einen server schreiben der emails versenden kann.
wie kann man so etwas machen?
gibt es dafür ein tutorial?

viele grüße 
oache


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Apr 2005)

Öff das wir kompliziert. Du brauchst nen ServerSocket, der an Port 25 lauscht und auf die Befehle reagiert, wie HELO, RSET, MAIL FROM, RCPT TO, DATA usw... die stehen in RFC 821, da is im Kapitel 4.5.1 ne Minimalimplementation beschrieben. Kleines bissle komplizierter wäre das gebräuchlichere SMTP-AUTH (RFC 2554), da wird noch nen Username und nen Passwort benutzt, das du normalerweise MD5-verschlüsselt speicherst. Username und Passwort werden Base64-verschlüsselt übertragen, da hab ich ne Klasse dafür mal wo gefunden (als ich nen minimal-SMTP-AUTH-Client geschrieben hab, frag dann einfach nochmal). Und wenn du die Mails dann hast, musst du die Mail afaik noch mit nem anderen Protokoll dem für die Empfängermailaddy zuständigen Server übergeben, da weiß ich aber nix weiter darüber.


----------



## DP (28. Apr 2005)

spar dir die arbeit, echt. schau dir lieber james von apache an... wenn du fit in java bist, kannste dich den entwicklern anschließen und an was gescheitem rumbasteln 

cu


----------



## bellmann29 (28. Apr 2005)

Hi,

wenn es Dir nur um das Versenden von Mails geht, also ein MailSystem das evtl. Newsletter versendet die aus irgendwelchen Templates generiert werden sollen, brauchst Du keinen MailServer selbst schreiben. Dafür reicht die Mai-API von Java.

Bei sun findest Du alles was Du brauchst (API) und auch einige gute Tutorials dazu.

Bis dann.


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Apr 2005)

du kannst auch am jboss mailserver mitarbeiten, eine echte Leiche die auf wiederbelebung wartet 

aber wie gesagt: zum versenden reicht das ganz normale mail api...


----------



## DP (28. Apr 2005)

versenden und versenden sind 2paar schuhe: der eine versendet über einen fremden smtp, der andere über den eigenen und zeigt "internet united" den langen finger


----------



## oache (29. Apr 2005)

das heisst wenn ich die mail-api verwende kann jeder meine gesendeten emails sehen???
oder wie kann ich das verstehen??

viele grüße 
oache


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Apr 2005)

oache hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das heisst wenn ich die mail-api verwende kann jeder meine gesendeten emails sehen???
> oder wie kann ich das verstehen??
> 
> viele grüße
> oache



hä? ha?

Was heisst sehen? Der Empfänger natürlich schon, ansonsten lern erst mal wie Email funktioniert...

Frage: Willst du einen MUA [dann reicht die mail-api, einfach emails abschicken mit bestehenden "Konten" auf einem MTA] oder einen vollen MTA [dann brauchst du einen SMTP Server wie James]


----------



## bellmann29 (29. Apr 2005)

HI,

MUA = Magical Undercover Agent

MTA = Mister Top Agent

da hat dann 007 keine Chance mehr.


----------

